# Trainers for walking



## Dollypolly (Jun 3, 2017)

looking for good quality trainers as I walk on average an hour and a half daily.
So recommendations welcome


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 3, 2017)

Hmmm trainers, just normal trainers or proper walking trainers, if normal trainers take a look at these, I have a pair and they are very comfy and as they have like the foamy layer nobbles etc don't get through if you know what I mean  https://www.getthelabel.com/p/kappa-womens-new-annanes-trainers/54874 x


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 3, 2017)

Walking trainers hen, but I'll have a gander at the others


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 3, 2017)

Soz xx


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 3, 2017)

Oh don't be hen I like the others for bobbing about the doors and I've ordered them already hehe. I'll have to make sure I don't have a Dane with me as they love to stand on white hahaha


----------



## Steff (Jun 3, 2017)

have you looked into merrells they do good stuff


----------



## Kaylz (Jun 3, 2017)

They are so  comfy, I just hate having size 8's! haha, I know what you mean when I had my dog she used to love stepping on a nice new white pair of trainers or there was also the once I had a white tracksuit on when I was a kid and she took off dragging me through the snow and mud! lol, hope you find a nice pair for walking too  x


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

On what sort of terrain? That matters as much as distance. Also, do you want waterproof footwear? Then, I can make suggestions.


----------



## Uller (Jun 3, 2017)

I would suggest a pair of Merrell too. I've been wearing 'Moab mids' for years now and haven't found anything better. Last for ages too.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 3, 2017)

I wear HI-TEC walking shoes. I find they fit me and don't usally have to break in. I find footwear difficult.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 3, 2017)

Hills, sand, roads and pavements. @Copepod
My feet have shrunk too from a size to a 5 but can fit in a 4 so I'm thinking I'm a 4.5. Not many places do half sizes sadly.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 3, 2017)

@Dollypolly. So, trail shoes might be worth considering, as they have a bit more grip than trainers. If sizing is an issue, then trying on is vital - go to shop equipped with selection of socks so you can experiment. You might also consider using an insole in a shoe that would otherwise be too big. Discount camping / outdoor shops such as Decathlon and Go Outdoors usually have a good range of women's shoes, so they're  good place to try.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 3, 2017)

I had an Adidas pair which lasted me years - more lately I've had a pair of 'trainer/boots' which are some sort of material type stuff so lightweight but with a more rugged sole than 'trainers' which I got from Go Outdoors - and had to try on quite a few different ones before they produced the ones I found comfy and bought.  Cheap they weren't but  you get what you pay for and my comfort is priceless LOL

They not only measure your feet but also use a 'pretend' hill and steps which they insist you practice on (at length LOL) before they'll let you take them and pay!   Quite reassuring, that.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks guys haven't been for any yet but will be tomorrow. I'll be trying a few on to see fit


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 5, 2017)

Hi Dollypolly, I do a lot of walking, I wear skechers all the time, they do half sizes too.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 5, 2017)

Dollypolly said:


> Thanks guys haven't been for any yet but will be tomorrow. I'll be trying a few on to see fit


Always try on shoes in afternoon, as feet swell through the day. You can wear thicker socks and / or insoles for morning of long walk, then remove or adjust lacing when feet expand.


----------



## Dollypolly (Jun 5, 2017)

I forgot about that. Will go lunchtime instead.


----------

